# 10 Threads in 10 Days - #9 Swarm trap tips



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

Honey Beesâ¦..

* prefer a swarm trap (colony location) about 8 to 15 feet off the ground.

* will disregard a trap with light coming in from above.

* prefer a trap equivalent to a cavity size slightly larger than a deep brood
box.

* will select sites in the afternoon shade. They may abandon a site within a 
few days if in full sun and heat is an issue.

* prefer bait hives with entrances facing south.

* prefer a entrance towards the bottom of the cavity.

* prefer a unobstructed flight path from the entrance.

* will not take up residence in a bait hive that has other insects in them.
Keep them free of wasps, yellow jackets, etc.

* prefer a bait hive that is dry.

* prefer a previously used site that has a honey bee smell of old comb, or 
one that has baited with bee scent.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm glad you posted this one!! One of the tasks for this year is building bait hives and bee vac. Love your tips for bait hive location. Might save me some time and effort!


----------

